# Gute Freilaufrolle



## Tim89 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, |wavey:

im neuen Jahr habe ich vor mal wieder gezielter auf Karpfen zu angeln...Leider ging das dieses Jahr nicht so, Karpfen waren eher mal ein Beifang.
Nun zum eigentlichen Thema, zu Weihnachten gibt es 2 neue Karpfenruten von Anaconda. Für diese beiden Ruten suche ich jetzt noch entsprechende Freilaufrollen.
Geplant ist Karpfenangeln im Rhein, aber auch in Seen, sprich Gewichte bis 160g+ daher auch die harten Ruten. 
Zur Auswahl bei den Rollen habe ich schon 2 meiner Meinung nach ausreichende Freilaufrollen gefunden.
Hier die 1. von Spro:
Spro Incognito 675
Hier wäre meine Frage: Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle?
Und Hier die 2. von Anaconda:
Anaconda Magic Runner IV
Auch hier die Frage...Hat jemand Erfahrungen??

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn man mir hierbei weiterhelfen könnte. Auch für andere Rollen bin ich zu begeistern...das Maximum für eine Rolle liegt bei ca. ~ 100€!

Lg


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

@Tim89

Die meisten die mit den von Dir genannten Rollen Erfahrungen
haben würden die Rollen nicht mehr kaufen - ich denke das
kannst Du über die Boardsuche nachlesen.

Wenn Du wirklich wenig für eine Freilaufrolle ausgeben willst
dann kaufe die Okuma Longbow, die wurde in den grossen 
Grössen früher sogar zum Wallerfischen eingesetzt.

Ansonsten kaufe Dir die alte Shimano BBLC.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

EDIT: Die US Baitrunner 4500B oder 6500B
wäre auch eine gute Wahl und für 100,- zu
bekommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Die Spro Rolle ist nichtmal ne Freilaufrolle....sieht mir eher aus wie ne Brandungsrolle  Die Anaconda soll nicht so gut sein, kenne einige die sich über die Rolle beschwert haben...halte generell auch nix von Sänger Rollen.

Daiwa Regal ist auch noch eine gute und günstige Freilaufrolle.


----------



## mabo1992 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Okuma Longbow ist die beste Wahl. Fische ich selber und vollkommen zufrieden für den Preis. Aktuell bei Zesox.de zu erwerben. Soll keine Werbungsin, wenn unerwünscht bitte löschen


----------



## bacalo (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

@Tim89

Schau dir die Okuma´s mal genauer an.
Z. B. bei Ossi in Aschaffenburg.


----------



## feld81 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

#h die okuma powerliner 865 sind auch noch zu empfehlen, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## I C Wiener (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Mit der Anaconda-Rolle hatte ich nur Ärger. Ständig haben sich Schnurwicklungen unter den Spulenkopf gewickelt, so dass man ewig am enttüddeln oder abschneiden war.


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Eindeutig die Okuma Longbow oder die Penn Slammer Live Liner. Die beiden, die Du da hast, sind für den Zweck vom Ladeneindruck her auf keinen Fall geeignet!!

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Entscheidung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236682


----------



## Tim89 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo und schon mal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen!
Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar der von euch genannten Rollen angeschaut...aber so richtig vom Hocker gehaun hats mich bis jetzt jnicht so...ich weiß nicht warum aber irgendwie finde ich die Okuma's etwas unästetisch...#c Bin beisowas immer etwas nunja...schwierig |supergri
Ich hatte vorhin mit dem Tackeldealer meines Vertrauens gesprochen und er meinte er könne mir vll die Shimano Medium Baitrunner XT-A Long Cast für ca 150€ besorgen...Würde heißen, im Rennen wären die besagte Baitrunner aber eben auch Okuma...
Was haltet Ihr von der Baitrunner?
LG


----------



## thomas72 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,
eindeutig die Okuma Longbow.
Ich persönlich brauche keine ästhetische Rolle sondern zuverlässiges Arbeitsgerät und da führt in dieser Preisklasse kein Weg an den Okumas vorbei.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Haenger (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

naja, die darf jetzt nicht fehlen: 

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-Live-Liner-560-L--228.html

und der Preis ist 'n echter Schnapp.

Ich denk weil die jetzt so langsam ausläuft, wegen der neuen Spinfisher V

Hab die selbst drei mal und bin mehr als überzeugt.
Meiner Meinung nach kriegst in der Preisklasse nix besseres... und vor allem nix robusteres #6

kleines Minus... ohne Ersatzspule... und die kostet im Zubehör um die 30 tacken
dickes Plus... die Bremse!!!

Longbow... Regal... sind aber mit Sicherheit auch keine schlechte Wahl.


Gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Wenn ich zwischen der Shimano und der Okuma Wählen müsste
die Shimano!!


----------



## flesmihdog (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hi,
also ich versteh dich sehr gut... Die Okumas sehen echt schei... aus (finde ich). Aber zwischen dem genannten preis von etwa 150 der Shimano (die sehen schon schick aus) und etwa 50 rum für Okuma liegt schon ein grosser Unterschied...
Ansonsten, schau dir mal die "Shimano Baitrunner D" (neuartiger Style) oder die "Shimano Baitrunner B" (oldschool Style halt) an. Beide gibs für knappe 100 euro wenn du bisl stöberst, sind nur keine longcast Rollen... Ich persöhnlich mag ja den oldschool Look der Baitrunner B lieber


----------



## Tim89 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey,#h

@flesmihdog: Irgend wie steh ich auf die Longcastrollen...würde auch, wie ich finde gut zu der wuchtig wirkenden 5lb's Karpfenrute passen...

Also der genaue Preis für die Shimano Medium Baitrunner liegt bei 154€ und ich denke das ist ein unschlagbarer Preis...|rolleyes oder was sagt ihr dazu?

Hat schon jemand mit dieser Rolle gefischt und kann mir vll etwas über sie sagen?;+

Ich bin bereit mehr Geld auszugeben...auch wenn ich dafür länger sparen müsste aber das sollte hinhauen zumal die Shimanos ja auch recht gut sind...kann jetzt nur von meiner Stradic c14 sprechen aber ich denke die Medium Baitrunner wird dem in nichts nachstehen... sprich Top verarbeitung usw...

@Haenger: Die von dir gennante Rolle sieht auch nicht schlecht aus...Kannst du mir vll etwas über die Verarbeitung und paar Eigenschaften von ihr berichten? Weil ganz abgeneigt wäre ich nicht...Wegen der Ersatzspule mach ich mir keine gedanken...die ist nicht soooo super wichtig...:q

LG


----------



## steffen93 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

ich möchte meine beiden Shimano Baitrunner 6000 ST verkaufen! Mit Ersatzspulen und Schnur.


----------



## flesmihdog (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Also im zweifelsfall würd ich immer mehr ausgeben xD Zumal du ja davon ausgehen kannst dass du, wenn du dir ordentliche Rollen wie die Shimano kaufst, sehr lange davon gebrauch machen wirst... vielleicht 10 Jahre oder mehr je nachdem, auf 10 Jahre hochgerechnet sind dann 50-100 euro mehr nicht viel...
Aber vielleicht solltest du genauer sagen was du suchst... das wird hier nicht klar, und selber informieren is auch nciht verkehrt... findest zu den Penn so vieel infos und berichte...


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Um was geht es eigentlich? Die bestmögliche Rolle für den geplanten harten Einsatz zu kaufen? 
Oder darum, daß die Rolle optisch zur Rute passt, Longcast ist und daß Shimano drauf steht?


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hey,#h
> 
> ...würde auch, wie ich finde gut zu der wuchtig wirkenden 5lb's Karpfenrute passen...
> 
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Was hast du vor? 5 lbs? sicher? 
Damit kannst du ja 300 Gramm Bleie werfen, allerdings macht der Drill glaub kaum noch Spaß....

Da du ja mit den Karpfenruten im Fluß wahrscheinlich nichts anderes als Festblei fischen wirst könntest du auf den Freilauf auch verzichten. Bremse ein wenig aufdrehen, Ruten gut verankern und das funktioniert midestens so gut wie mit Freilauf.


----------



## I C Wiener (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Was hast du vor? 5 lbs? sicher?




Ist doch super zum Spodden. Fürs Angeln aber eher nicht.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

...glaube ich nicht, denn dann wärs kein Pärchen Ruten und man bräuchte sicher keinen Freilauf....


----------



## Tim89 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey, 
also es geht nicht darum die best mögliche, optisch top Freilaufrolle zu finden...Ich finde es soll auch alles etwas zusammen passen und hamonieren!

Ich angel hauptsächlich im Rhein...und dann auf Waller,Hecht und co... Im Rhein sind bekanntlicher weise auch ordentliche Karpfen und auf die habe ich es nun abgesehen... Das jahr über hatte ich immer ne 3 lb's Rute und das war nicht das gelbe vom Ei! Ich hatte immer schiss das die gleich bricht, weil 160g hab ich immer min. als Gewicht dran...und nunja...wenn dann noch ein dicker fisch einstiegt ist es auch schon gelaufen...eine 3lb's Rute hat das Zeitliche gesegnet nachdem ich einen Run hatte ist die gebrochen...daher habe ich mir jetzt ne 5lb's Rute geholt damit ich das hoffentlich nicht mehr erlebe...

Als Montage benutze ich wie immer zum Karpfenangeln Heli-Rig Montagen oder halt Leadcore mit Festblei! Warum also kein Freilauf wie am See?!

Hoffe ich konnte das ganze etwas aufklären...

LG


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Was sind das für Ruten?

Hast du dir wirklich Spod Ruten zum Angeln gekauft?


----------



## flesmihdog (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich versteh die überlegung schon... hab mal n film (auf ner fisch und fang dvd) gesehn wo jemand mit kräftigen Meeresruten im Rhein auf Aal gefischt hat weil er oft Welse als Beifang hatte...


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Aber Spod Ruten sind nun nicht zum drillen geeignet. Da wäre ja Brandungsruten schon fast besser gewesen...Oder Welsruten.


----------



## pfefferladen (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst am Rhein auch Hecht und Wels zu Angeln gibt es genau 4 Rollen.

Shimano US Baitunner 6500
Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
Penn 760 Live Liner

oder noch die Baitrunner 12000 D.

Ich würde die Penn oder die 6500er nehmen.

Warum...... robust  und....
Bei der BBLC wäre ich vorsichtig wegen der langen Achse und dem Wels.
Die 12000D kenne ich nur vom Laden.


----------



## Tim89 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey,

also es hat schon seinen Grund warum ich mir die 5lb's Ruten geholt habe!
Diesen Sommer hatte ich die Gelegenheit und konnte bei einem Kumpel der die gleichen Ruten hat einen schönen ca~9kg schweren Karpfen aus dem Rhein Landen! Der Drill mit der Rute war eigentlich voll OK! Klar ist die Rute etwas härter als ne 3lb's aber das kann man ja wohl auch erwarten!
Einziges manko was ich bei dem Setup von meinem Kumpel bemängele, sind die meiner meinung zu klein geratenen Rollen...Er Fischt die Shimano Baitrunner XT 4000 FA...und die finde ich viel zu klein...da passt kaum schnur drauf...


Hat denn noch niemand die Medium Baitrunner gefischt??
Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jm zu dieser Rolle ein feedback geben könnte!

So wie es aussieht wird es wohl ne Penn Live Liner werden...das ganze macht einen sehr robusten Eindruck...werde ich mir im Urlaub mal beim Tackeldealer anschauen gehen...

LG


----------



## cyberpeter (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hat denn noch niemand die Medium Baitrunner gefischt??
> Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jm zu dieser Rolle ein feedback geben könnte!



Die Medium Baitrunner ist von den tech. Daten nichts anderes als eine Ultegra 5500 mit Freilauf. Recht hohe Übersetzung, relativ kleine Spule und Rollenkörper verglichen mit den 10.000 und die Kurbel auch entsprechend kurz. 

Ich hatte eine Ultegra Ci4 5500 im Einsatz und mit der möchte ich sicher nicht dauerend schwere Bleie, Krautklumpen usw. einzuholen das macht keinen Spaß und ob die Rolle das dauerhaft aushällt, vorallem wenn mit dem ein oder anderen Wels zu rechnen ist da hätte ich auch so meine Bedenken. Das sind eher Rollen für das leichtere und ufernähere Karpfenfischen und eher kein Partner f. eine 5 lbs Rute mit der man richtig "knüpeln" kann.

Wenn das Rollengewicht nicht zu schwer sein soll wirst Du bei Freilaufrollen f. diesen Einsatzzweck ohnehin ein Problem bekommen denn bis auf dien neuen und recht teuren Baitrunner XTA Ci4 gibt es keine Freilaufrollen die unter 700g zu bekommen sind.

Bei dem Einsatzzweck würde ich ehrlich gesagt aber auch keine Ultegra o. eine Baitrunner kaufen sondern eher ältere bewährte und sehr stabile Rollen wie die Daiwa Emblem, Tournament T5000, US Baitrunner usw.


Gruß Peter


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Ich würde auch sagen, wenn du eine Schnur passend zur Rute wählst wirst du mit dieser Kombo keinen fein justierbaren leichten Abzug brauchen.
Daher lass den Freilauf weg und such dir lieber was robustes mit starker Achse und öffne die Bremse ein wenig.


----------



## Haenger (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst am Rhein auch Hecht und Wels zu Angeln gibt es genau 4 Rollen.
> 
> Shimano US Baitunner 6500
> Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
> ...



Ich schließ mich da mal Pfefferladen an...

die US Baitrunner wäre mir da auch noch in den Sinn gekommen...

bleibe aber trotzdem bei der Liveliner, ob die 560er oder 760er sei dahin gestellt.
Hatte zwar noch keinen Wels an der 560er, aber 'nen echt fetten Stör und die Rolle hat 1a gefunzt!!!

Plus: 
- top Schnurverlegung
- 'ne Bremse die ( unabhängig der Preisklasse ) seines gleichen sucht.
- ultrarobust, nix von wegen Plastegedöns
- Salzwassertauglich isse auch noch, d.h. gekapselte Bremse etc.
- fein einstellbarer Freilauf bei dem dat Hebelchen auch nicht hakelt...
- Spielfrei

Minus:

fällt mir eigentlich nur das Gewicht ein, aber ich geh davon aus, dass du damit nicht spinfischen willst!? :q

Mit der US Baitrunner könnt ich mich auch anfreunden, wenn du den Preis der beiden Rollen allerdings gegenüber stellst...

beantwortet sich von selbst! 

edit: 'ne 5lbs Rute halte ich allerdings auch für etwas übertrieben?? |bigeyes


----------



## Tim89 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey,

also sind hier mehrere der Meinung das eine 4lb'd Rute völlig ausreichend ist? Wie wäre es denn dann mit der Daiwa Black Widow Carp 360 4lb? Oder findet Ihr auch die nocht zu hard?
Ich habe halt einfach schiss das ein Waller oder ein fetter Karpfen beist und dann ab in den Strom schwimmt...dann ist es vorbei... Geangent wird mit 22ger "Murmeln"...

LG


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Karpfen drille ich dir auch im Strom jeden mit ner 3,5 lbs Rute. Sollte ein richtig guter Waller dran gehen hast du auch mit 5lbs schlechte Karten.

just my 2 cents


----------



## pfefferladen (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Karpfen drille ich dir auch im Strom jeden mit ner 3,5 lbs Rute. Sollte ein richtig guter Waller dran gehen hast du auch mit 5lbs schlechte Karten.
> 
> just my 2 cents



So siehts aus.

Wenn ein guter Wels kommt ist eh mit dem Zeugs vorbei.

Ich würde das Tackel auf Karpfen auslegen mit 3,5lbs ne US Baitrunner 6500 drauf und gut ist.


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Karpfen drille ich dir auch im Strom jeden mit ner 3,5 lbs Rute. Sollte ein richtig guter Waller dran gehen hast du auch mit 5lbs schlechte Karten.
> 
> just my 2 cents


 
Vor allen Dingen hat so eine billige Spodkrücke weder eine Aktion die zu gebrauchen ist, noch vernünftige Ringe oder 
einen Rollenhalter der was taugt.

Der TE sollte sich eine ordentliche Rute kaufen dessen Serie
gerade ausläuft mit einer TC von max. 3,5lbs, Rollen sind ja
bereits einige genannt.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## 911 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, wenn du eine Schnur passend zur Rute wählst wirst du mit dieser Kombo keinen fein justierbaren leichten Abzug brauchen.
> Daher lass den Freilauf weg und such dir lieber was robustes mit starker Achse und öffne die Bremse ein wenig.



Genauso würd ich es auch machen bzw. mache ich es auch an der Donau. 

Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass man beim Welsangeln schon 0,35er Geflecht drauf haben sollte. Damit möchte ich dann aber nicht Karpfenangeln... und 0,20er (Karpfen-)Geflecht ist wiederum zu gering zum Welsangeln (wobei man bei Welsen unter 140cm noch realativ gute Chancen hat)


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also sind hier mehrere der Meinung das eine 4lb'd Rute völlig ausreichend ist? Wie wäre es denn dann mit der Daiwa Black Widow Carp 360 4lb? Oder findet Ihr auch die nocht zu hard?
> Ich habe halt einfach schiss das ein Waller oder ein fetter Karpfen beist und dann ab in den Strom schwimmt...dann ist es vorbei... Geangent wird mit 22ger "Murmeln"...
> ...




Hallo,

das Hauptproblem ist, dass sich die Anforderungen von Ruten für gezieltes Wallerangeln und gezieltes Karpfenangeln, noch dazu wenn man in einem Fluß mit entsprechender Strömung angelt, zu sehr unterscheiden. 

Würde man richtige Wallerruten hernehmen, wären die meisten für Karpfen zu kurz und vorallem wäre der Drill ein Glückspiel, weil die Rute zu hart ist um die Fluten der Karpfen vorallem in Nahbereich abzufedern zumal man dann ja mit Geflecht angelt. 

Bei Karpfenruten mit 3,5 lbs, die wenn sie von einigermaßen guter Qualität sind, für "Flußkarpfen" optimal sind, würde das Rückrat nicht reichen um Waller über 1,60m zuverlässig in der Strömung zu bändigen so er nicht "mitspielt".

Ein Mittelding wären im Prinzip Spod- o. schwere Markerruten mit 4-5 lbs - dazu werden sie ja auch teilweise angeboten. Aber ganz ehrlich die meisten dieser Spodruten bis bzw. um die 100 € halten nicht mal aus wenn man viel Futter am Stück ausbringt ohne dass sie Schaden zu nehmen. Mit solch einer Qualität dann in einen Welsdrill zu gehen zumal die Aktion solcher Ruten nicht für einen Drill ausgelegt ist - nicht wirklich dazu ist die Aktion immer noch zu hart um Karpfen wirklich sauber drillen zu können. Die einzige Rute die ich kenne und der ich sowas zutrauen würde wäre die Big Berta DD von Century. Aber das ist dann eine ganz andere Preisklasse.

Ansonsten sollte man das Gerät einfach auf den Zielfisch abstimmen. Beim Karpfengeschirr evtl. eine kleine "Sicherheitreserve" bei der Schnur einbauen aber wenn halt doch mal ein 1,80m Waller sich einen Boilie schnappt und in die Strömung geht muß man halt damit leben, dass man ihn nicht rausbekommt. Der Waller hat mit dem kleinen Haken kein so großes Problem. Viel schlimmer wäre es, einen mit Drillingen oder großen Einzelhaken gespickten Köderfisch o. Tintenfisch mit einer Karpfenrute auszubringen wo von Haus aus klar ist dass man größere  Waller u.U. eben nicht rausbekommt oder mit einer Wallerute Karpfen öfters die Mäuler "zu zerfetzen" - beides ist den Fischen gegenüber nicht fair.



Gruß Peter


----------



## Tim89 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Hauptproblem ist, dass sich die Anforderungen von Ruten für gezieltes Wallerangeln und gezieltes Karpfenangeln, noch dazu wenn man in einem Fluß mit entsprechender Strömung angelt, zu sehr unterschieden.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort Peter! Sie hilft mir schon etwas weiter 
Meinst du die 4lb's Karpfenrute von Daiwa ist zu schwer? 

Zielfisch ist klar der Karpfen und ich habe nicht vor mit der Karpfenrute auf Waller zu gehen...es kann halt sein das einer beist...aber da steckt man ja nicht drinnen!|supergri

Ich fische in der Regel mit 140g Blei...und da habe ich einfach etwas Bedenken wenn ich "nur" ne 3,5lb Rute verwende...oder mache ich mir da einfach zu viele Sorgen?

Lg


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo Tim,

ich kenne die Daiwa Black Widow nicht, deshalb möchte ich mir auch keine Urteil über die Rute erlauben.

Allerdings würde ich mich von der Ansicht lösen, dass die LBS Zahl etwas über die Härte einer Rute aussagt. Die Angabe von 3 lbs sagt nur, dass die Rute bei einer Zugkraft von 3 lbs (=1.360g) eine 90 Grad Biegung macht so die Angabe des Herstellers überhaupt stimmt ... 

Mal ein Beispiel Du hast zwei Ruten die eine Rute läßt sich im ersten Drittel also bis zu ca. 60 Grad leicht biegen ersten dann wird sie merklich steifer. Die zweite ist von der Spitze an recht steif aber die "Steifigkeit" nimmt nur sehr gering zu. Beide Ruten machen bei 1360g Zug einen 90 Grad Kurve. Aber die erste würdest Du vermutlich als die deutlich weichere Rute einstufen. Obwohl beide die gleiche LBS Zahl haben sind sie also fast komplett unterschiedlich.

Dann die Geschichte mit dem Rückrat. Auch hier wieder zwei Ruten die eine mit 3,5 und die andere mit 4 lbs. Die Rute mit 3,5 lbs macht schneller eine 90 Grad Kurve. Aber was passiert wenn der Zug deutlich darüberhinaus geht. Dann kann es durchaus sein, dass die 3,5 lbs Rute nochmal 1-1,5 KG aushält, während die 4 lbs Rute ab 4,2 lbs Zug "nicht mehr kann" und es krach macht, besonders wenn der Zug sich nicht linear erhöht wie in "Trockentests" sondern die Kraft plötzlich auftritt wie z.B. beim Drill. Das Rückrat hängt also "nur" bedingt von der Testkurve, also der LBS Anzahl ab sondern vom Aufbau und vorallem von der Qualität des Blanks.

Gleiches gilt auch für das mögliche Wurfgewicht. Hier kann man zwar davon ausgehen, dass eine Rute mit einer deutlich höhere LBS Zahl auch mehr an Wurfgewicht verträgt aber aufgrund unterschiedlicher Blankqualität bzw. -aufbau kann es durchaus sein, dass eine gute 3,5 lbs Rute deutlich mehr an WG "abkann" als eine "nicht so gute" 4,0 lbs Rute.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mir für diesen Einsatzzweck nicht einfach Ruten kaufen bloß weil da 3,5 oder 4 lbs drauf steht sondern ich würde hier lieber etwas mehr Geld investieren und vernünftige Ruten kaufen besonders in 3,5 lbs bekommt man von älteren sehr guten Modellen oft noch Restbestände zu einem relativ moderaten Preis.


Gruß Peter


----------



## noob4ever (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, drillt ihr 9 kg karpfen mit 5lb ruten? und macht euch gedanken 4000 oder 6000 BR`s auf 5lb ruten?


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

@ cyberpeter: good posting!

um das ganz noch an einem Besipeil deutlich zu machen:

Ich habe ein Pärchen uralte Shimano Specimen in 2 1/2 lbs
und ein Päärchen Daiwa Powermesh in 2 1/2 lbs

Die Daiwas sind steif und schnell, die Shimanos, weich und durchgehend.

Ideales Wohlfühlwurfgewicht leigt bei beiden um die 80 gr.
Die Daiwa allerdings würde ich nie mit mehr als 100 gramm werfen, die weiche Shimano verträgt auch 150 Gramm noch spielend.

Im Drill  ist die Daiwa durch ihre Steifigkeit auch ganz anders als die Shimano mit fast durchgehender Aktion.
Schneller, am Anfang auch definitiv mehr Druck auf den Fisch. Aber sobald es in die harte Gangart geht hält die Shimano viel länger durch sprich lässt sich viel mehr belasten aufgrund des durchgehenden weicheren Biegeverhaltens.

Wobei das Ganze bitte nicht spezifisch für die beiden Marken sondern nur für die Modelle zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Tim89 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Huhu,

also ich kann echt nur sagen |good:!!!  #r
Damit kann auch ich als Karpfen Quereinsteiger echt was anfangen! 

Auch wenn ich nerve...hat wer nen Tipp was für eine Rute geeignet wäre? Und jetzt bitte nicht die dinger für 200€ + Vorschlagen...die kann ich mir von meinem Azubigehalt eh nicht leisten!
Vielleicht irgendeine in nem "Azubifreundlichengeldbäutel-Rahmen" so max. 70€ pro Rute...sollen ja zwei werden!

Gefischt werden soll jene Rute am Rhein und am See! Also sollte die Rute ein max. Wurfgewicht von ~ 160g verkraften!

Was ich jetzt schonmal gefunden habe wäre siese hier: 

Stiletto Carp 3,90m 3,5lb von Spro

Wäre doch etwas in die richtige Richtung...oder?

LG Tim

P.S. Bitte verzeit mir die andauernde Fragerei!


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Du solltest die Ruten in jedem Fall testen, und wenn du nur ein 160 gr. Blei man die Spitze hängst und siehst wie sie sich anfühlt wenn du ein wenig "schaukelst". Dabei spürt man meist schon ob das gut geht oder obs nichts ist.
Um noch Reserve zu haben wie gesagt lieber etwas weicher in der Spitze aber viel Rückgrat nach hinten bei Vollbelastung.

DIe hier kämen prinzipiell alle in Frage, müsstest halt sehen welche dir am besten gefällt und dich evtl. beraten lassen siwe sie jeweils ausfallen Aktionstechnisch.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p3286_Chub-S-Plus-Carp-Rod.html

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p2230_FOX-Warrior-S-Carp-Rod.html

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....himano-Beastmaster-BX-Carp-Rod--ANGEBOT-.html

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....php?info=p521_Shimano-Catana-BX-Carp-Rod.html

Ich habe mit keiner davon eigene Erfahrungen, es sind aber zumindest alles renomierte Karpfenrutenhersteller, also kein Schrott.
Die Fox Warrior fischt ein Freund von mir ab und an, der fischt unter anderem auch ein paar High-end Armalite Custom Ruten ist mit den Fox aber sehr zufrieden.
Die Chub hatte ich mal in der Hand, fällt wenn ich mich recht erinnere relativ stark aus, hat nen ganz guten Eindruck gemacht.
Zu den Shimanos kann ich nichts sagen außer dass Shimano im Falle eines Falles einen recht schlechten Service haben soll, eine negativ Erfahrung habe ich aber mit Fox in der Hinsicht auch schon mal gemacht.



Prinzipiell geht die Spro genauso, wie gesagt hängt von der jeweiligen Rute ab.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hallo,

bei 70€ wird es echt hart....

Nicht das man für 60-70 € keine brauchbaren Ruten bekommt -  bei einer TC von 2,75 o. 3,00 lbs ist das auch kein Problem. Das Problem ist, was brauchbares in 3,5 lbs zu finden. Nicht umsonst verzichten die meisten Hersteller in den unteren Preiskategorien darauf solche Ruten generell anzubieten weil es bei solchen Ruten dann eben mit einer zusätzlichen Matte auf dem Blank nicht getan ist und würde man das "sauber" umsetzen würde das die Preisgrenze in dieser Preisklasse sprengen. Also ist die Chance in dieser Preisklasse eine stabile und langlebige 3,5 lbs Rute für deinen Anwendungsberich zu bekommen eher gering.

Ich kann mich deshalb nur das wiederholen was ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe ich würde schauen, ob Du nicht an Auslaufmodelle von höherwertigen Ruten hinkommst wie z.B. diese hier:

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...echnium-specimen-13350-mit-13ft-und-35lb.html

Eine andere Alternative wäre eine gebrauchte Rute.



Gruß Peter


----------



## Aal_Willi (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

@Tim89

Habe auch nochmal für Dich nachgesehen - Du könntest neben
den Dir bereits vorgeschlagenen Ruten nochmal ein Einsteigermodell von Ehmans ansehen oder bei dem Nordfishing etliche reduzierte Anacondamodelle, angeblich sogar mit einem Ringmodell von Fuji sowie Fuji Rollenhalter.

Ehmanns Pro Zone Karpfenrute 13" 3,5 lbs 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ehmanns-Pro-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3a5849b6c0
http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...-razor-x-mit-390cm-od-13ft-und-35lb-wurf.html

http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e-n/karpfenrute/karpfenruten.html

Dann kannst Du Dich schlussendlich nach Bauchgefühl ent-
scheiden, mit den Ruten liegst Du bei Deinem Budget nicht
verkehrt.

Da Du am Rhein ja mit Gewichten nicht voll durchziehen musst, kannst Du auch deutlich schwerere Montagen auswerfen.

Ich benutze die Korum Neoteric als Barbenrute, die hat zwei
Spitzen einmal 1,75lbs und einmal 2,,25lbs, damit werfe ich
Bleie von bis zu 280gr. wenn nötig.

Zum Flussfischen auf Karpfen benutze ich eine Fox Ranger XT mit 3,5lbs, auch keine Edelrute, aber damit werfe ich ebenfalls und noch sorgloser schwere Gewichte wenn diese erforderlich sind und die braucht man manchmal am Rhein.

Als Schnur kannst Du die Anaconda Undercover Line nehmen,
die wird zwar als Schlagschnur verkauft kannst Du aber ruhig
auch komplett auflegen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Tim89 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey, 

also viele lieben Dank an alle die sich extra für mich die Mühe gemacht haben und gesucht hatten  Sehr nett von euch#6

Ich habe mich glaube ich direkt in eine Rute verliebt...:k 

Anaconda Patriot 13ft 3,5lb

Bleibt nur noch zu klären wie die Rute so in der Hand liegt und was der Bauch sagt :q
Aber was auch recht schmackhaft aussieht sind die beiden hier...

Anaconda Undercover 13ft 3,5lb
Anaconda XCovery II 13ft 3,5lb

Ich werde morgen mal zu meinem Tackel-Dealer gehen und schauen ob er die Ruten hat und wie sie son sind...
Werde dann morgen abend mal berichten was der Bauch so sagt :q

LG Tim


----------



## Haenger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich glaube ich direkt in eine Rute verliebt...:k
> ...



Hmm... da wir ja beide fast aus dem gleichen Eck kommen, kann ich mir grad nicht vorstellen, dass du die Rute hier irgendwo findest...

Hast dur die Rute mal bei Google eingegeben?
Außer bei Nordfishing findest du die generell nirgends mehr...
Auf irgendwelche "ehemaligen VK Preise" würde ich im übrigen auch nicht so viel geben 
Kann über das Dingen aber auch nix sagen... vielleicht war die ja wirklich mal so teuer???
Ich bin nur immer skeptisch, wenn irgendwelche ehemaligen VK's so angeprangert werden wie es da wohl der Fall ist.

Wo ist denn dein Tackledealer?
Mir würden hier in der Gegend nur zwei einfallen wo du 'n bissl Auswahl hast...
Aber bei 'ner Rute in 3,5lbs Version, wär ich mir da schon auch nicht mehr sooo sicher.

Hast du dir mal die JRC Ultracast angeschaut?
Auch ein schönes Teil, die es momentan für günstig Geld bei diversen Onlinehändlern gibt.
Die wurde bei der Karpfenmesse ( Wallau ) noch für ca. 100 Euronen ( 3er Variante ) verkauft, findest im Netz aber günstiger.
Es gibt auch hier eine 3,5er Version in 3,90m Länge.
Ob die was taugt? Keine Ahnung...
Hab selbst seit kurzem die 3er Version, macht 'nen super Eindruck, bin aber leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen.
Die Rute wurde mir allerdings mehrfach ans Herz gelegt, von Leuten, bei denen ich denke dass sie wissen was sie sagen #6

'ne Kombo zuzulegen, mit der du zur Not auch 'nen Waller im Rhein ( Hauptstrom ) drillen kannst, von dem Gedanke würd ich jedenfalls wegkommen!!
Im See funzt das auch mit ner 3,25er Kombo und einer 0,35 Technium... das Vergnügen hatte 'n Kumpel von mir zuletzt mit dem Ergebnis eines 1,80 Exemplars 

Grüßerl und Petri!

PS: wo gehst den hauptsächlich angeln?


----------



## Tim89 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey,

also ich bin heute endlich fündig geworden :q :vik:

Es wird die Anaconda Base 3,5lb's 13ft! Zwar jetzt nicht so die super tolle Rute aber ich bin voll von der Rute begeistert #6
Das Pärchen kostet 140€...kann ich voll mit Leben 

Mein "Heimgewässer" ist der Rhein bei Gernsheim und der Erfelder Altrhein! Da bin ich im Frühar/Sommer fast täglich anzutreffen!

Mein Tackeldealer ist das PZ-Anglerparadies in Pfungstadt...der hat ein Top Sortiment und ist sehr sehr kompetent...kann ich jedem ans Herzlegen wenn man kompetente und freundliche Beratung sucht.


----------



## Haenger (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

aha...

na da wird man sich im Frühjahr bestimmt mal über den Weg laufen! 
Momentan bin ich Knie- mäßig im handicap...
Bin ab und an am Erfelder Altrhein die Strecke ab Stockstadt runterzugs unterwegs...

PZ Anglerparadis geht durch, jepp.
Top Sortiment an shads, Boilies etc. 
das was er hat taugt jedenfalls, kein Schrott dabei.

Denne mal Glückwunsch zu deinem Kauf!
Und welche Rolle gibt es jetzt dazu??

Grüßerl


----------



## Tim89 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Ja das mit der Rolle ist so ne Sache...Hatte heute auch nochmal die Medium Baitrunner XTA LC in der Hand und als Vergleich die Baitrunner 6500 US... Ein Freund will jetzt seine Medium Baitrunner verkaufen...er hatte sie einmal benutzt und dann in den Keller gelegt...Kostenpunkt wären pro Rolle 90€...was halt einfach ein HAMMER Preis ist und den man fast nicht abschlagen kann... Daher wird es wohl die Medium Baitrunner...Finde ich ne Top Rolle die auch wie ich finde top zur Rute passt.
LG


----------



## cyberpeter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Hatte heute auch nochmal die Medium Baitrunner XTA LC in der Hand und als Vergleich die Baitrunner 6500 US... Ein Freund will jetzt seine Medium Baitrunner verkaufen...er hatte sie einmal benutzt und dann in den Keller gelegt...Kostenpunkt wären pro Rolle 90€...



Hast Du dich bzw. ihn mal gefragt, wieso eine neue Rolle vorallem in dieser Preisklasse nach einmal benutzen wieder im Keller verschwindet wenn sie wirklich so top ist. Er wird vermutlich auch festgestellt haben, dass das Einsatzgebiet dieser Rolle recht beschränkt ist ... 

Das einzige was bei dieser Kombi wirklich passt ist vermutlich die Rolle im Rollenhalter der Base ...

Die Base ist das Einsteigermodell von Anaconda und fällt, wie die meisten Anacondaruten, eher etwas weicher aus. Ob die Base, obwohl 3,5 lbs aufgedruckt sind, für deinen Einsatzzweck wirklich reicht muß sich zeigen. 

Ich würde mich das an deinem Gewässer und deinem Anforderungsprofil nicht trauen die Base und die Medium zu kaufen die beide "Riskoinvestitionen" sind wenn ich es finanzell nicht im Kreuz habe, die Kosten f. beides locker flockig unter "Lehrgeld" zu verbuchen. Gerade weil Du nicht soviel Geld ausgeben kannst bzw. willst würde ich mit  mehr "Weitsicht" kaufen ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tim89 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Hey,

Ich weiß jetzt warum er die Rollen loswerden will  
Hatte sie heute mal getestet...und nunja...Schöne Rolle aber nicht wenn man am Rhein fischt |rolleyes Werde dann wohl die Shimano US Baitrunner 6000D EU nehmen...Das ist halt einfach doch irgendwie besser |supergri Hätte mal gleich auf euch hören sollen...ist ne Top Rolle #6

LG und schöne Weihnachten
*
*


----------



## Aal_Willi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Werde dann wohl die Shimano US Baitrunner 6000D EU nehmen...Das ist halt einfach doch irgendwie besser |supergri Hätte mal gleich auf euch hören sollen...ist ne Top Rolle



Hallo Tim,
am besten liest Du Dir Deinen Thread nochmal in Ruhe durch!
Die Baitrunner 6000D EU hat Dir hier keiner empfohlen, die Rolle
ist doch viel zu klein und zu schwach zum Rheinangeln.
Extra für Dich:

1. Shimano US Baitrunner 6500B
2. Penn Slammer live liner 760
3. Okuma Longbow 80/90

Das wären die günstigten und vor allen Dingen stabilsten Freilaufrollen die Du nehmen könntest.

Desweiteren erschliesst sich mir auch nicht, warum Du die billigste Anaconda Karpfenrute Rute kaufen willst, wo Du doch weit hochwertigere zum gleichen Preis bekommen könntest.

Aber mach mal wie Du willst, Vorschläge hast Du ja ausreichend
erhalten...

Frohes Fest und Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Tim89 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*

Ah...die meine ich doch auch :c ...ich blicke bei den ganzen Rollen nimmer durch... |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## thomaswalter (24. April 2019)

Tim89 schrieb:


> Hallo, |wavey:
> 
> im neuen Jahr habe ich vor mal wieder gezielter auf Karpfen zu angeln...Leider ging das dieses Jahr nicht so, Karpfen waren eher mal ein Beifang.
> Nun zum eigentlichen Thema, zu Weihnachten gibt es 2 neue Karpfenruten von Anaconda. Für diese beiden Ruten suche ich jetzt noch entsprechende Freilaufrollen.
> ...


Mit diesen Freilaufrollen habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich nutze ab und zu Cormoran Cormaxx BR 3PiF. Ich bin voll zufrieden. Angeln ist mein Hobby, aber gehe nicht oft angeln. Ich habe auch eine gute Information über Freilaufrollen gefunden, vielleicht hilft sie dir.
https://angelexpert.de/angelrollen/freilaufrollen-test/


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. April 2019)

thomaswalter schrieb:


> Mit diesen Freilaufrollen habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich nutze ab und zu Cormoran Cormaxx BR 3PiF. Ich bin voll zufrieden. Angeln ist mein Hobby, aber gehe nicht oft angeln. Ich habe auch eine gute Information über Freilaufrollen gefunden, vielleicht hilft sie dir.
> https://angelexpert.de/angelrollen/freilaufrollen-test/



Hallo thomaswalter, wenn du auf einen Thread antwortest schaue auf das Datum des letzten* Berichtes. Dieser war in diesem Thread vom Dezember 2012, also schon ein paar Jahre her. Nur zu Info.*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (25. April 2019)

"ich hab da gefunden ..." Billigster Affiliate für Amazon Händler,da spamt ja meine Oma aus Westberlin besser.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2019)

Sorry


thomaswalter schrieb:


> Mit diesen Freilaufrollen habe ich leider keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber ich nutze ab und zu Cormoran Cormaxx BR 3PiF. Ich bin voll zufrieden. Angeln ist mein Hobby, aber gehe nicht oft angeln. Ich habe auch eine gute Information über Freilaufrollen gefunden, vielleicht hilft sie dir.
> https://angelexpert.de/angelrollen/freilaufrollen-test/


 Sorry,  die Seite ist aber absolut grottig.


----------



## Bayer321 (25. April 2019)

black widow fisch ich in 2,75 lbs..... und für dass geld....hab ich mir auch keinen Kopf gemacht bei Hochwasser 120 gr Blei dranzuhängen,dass schafft sie wenn man nicht voll durchzieht,muss ich im normalfall auch nicht,wozu,am Fluss...sie ist schier unverwüstlich, hat einen parabolischen weichen blank und würd sie jederzeit wieder kaufen,im Drill top und hält gut was aus.... und wenn du eine rute suchst die 160 gr wirft ....also für den Fall habe eine Grey's Prodigy sx in 3lb - 120 Gramm befördert die so weit raus wie gut du eben werfen kannst,also sollten bei der 3,5 LB deine gewichte kein Problem sein..... Rollen sind bei beiden daiwa emcast dran- aber ob die wallergeeignet sind, beim guten wirds wohl kritisch....aber für carps und den Preis bin ich sehr zufrieden.....- kannst dir die Ruten ja Mal anschauen
Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube es wird schwer passendes Gerät zu finden für karpfen und waller(Grosswaller), zumindest bei den Ruten....ab 1,60 wirds für karpfenruten wohl "garstig",zumindest am Fluss,aber nicht unmöglich, der 2m bursche zieht dir die rolle leer , Druck aufbauen kannst du dann weder mit deiner karpfenschnur, noch karpfenrute aber du wirst ja als Azubi noch gut zu Fuss sein oder ..wird aber schwierig eine günstige Rute zu finden die alle deine Anforderungen erfüllt bis unmöglich,da waller ein anderes Kaliber sind
Wenn ich heute Azubi wäre.....black widow, machen fast alles mit
Daiwa emcast drauf und gut ....
Oder bei Grey's Mal schauen,tolle Ruten aber bisschen überm Budget die Prodigy sx ist um 150
Für waller dann was extra


----------



## Bayer321 (25. April 2019)

Tim89 schrieb:


> *AW: Gute Freilaufrolle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du machst dir zuviel sorgen


----------



## Bayer321 (25. April 2019)

Haha stimmt 2012......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (25. April 2019)

Aber Du nur einmal,wenn die Black Widow fertig ist.


----------

